# Boat Us Pulls Plug on SPOT Spot :-(



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought this was a viable option ... But alas no more ... :-(

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/722831-spot-no-longer-linked-us-boat.html


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Delorme InReach is the way to go.....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Delorme InReach is the way to go.....

The plug has been pulled on that as well :-(


_*" Yeah,

I too was disappointed when Boat US dropped InReach recently. The good thing about inreach though is you really dont loose anything because InReach is linked to GEOs which is a 24 hr rescue dispatcher which will still call any tow service you want and communicate with you two ways with text throughout the process. Service for an inreach costs $240 a year and based on my research still a lot more reasonably priced than sat phone service.

ptag "*_


----------

